# Odd Schwinn tire?



## mickeyc (Jul 26, 2017)

Tried this in the Schwinn, no results after 50 lookers, so thought I'd try it here.  Nice little 20" I got from neighbor, serial (H417012) puts it at Aug. 4, 1964.  Curious about the front tire.  Not seen one with that marking before.  Unique to the 20"?
Thanks for any insight.

Mike


----------



## professor72 (Jul 26, 2017)

Never seen one of these before, but if you look at the link below, the 1955 catalog refers to "new" Schwinn Tornado tires (middelweight 1.75" ?) for that year. Maybe it was a marketing idea to move away from the balloon heavyweights? Not sure. I live down in Monroe, so Howdy BTW...


----------



## professor72 (Jul 26, 2017)

Forgot the link...
http://schwinncruisers.com/catalogs/1955.html


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 26, 2017)

I have 26" whitewall Tornado on my 55. That was Schwinn's first middleweight tire for the S-7's. I believe it was only issued on the 55 and 56 models and quite possibly some 57's until the Westwinds came about.


----------



## mickeyc (Jul 26, 2017)

The above are on middle weight bikes.  This is a 20", probably a basic Sting Ray.  Nothing in the 1964 catalog about the tire names.  It does have a studded rear tire.

Mike


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 26, 2017)

View attachment 650834


mickeyc said:


> The above are on middle weight bikes.  This is a 20", probably a basic Sting Ray.  Nothing in the 1964 catalog about the tire names.  It does have a studded rear tire.
> 
> Mike




The Westwind tire was used on the 64 middleweights. The Tornado name was short lived 1955-56. Here's my 55 Corvette with the original Tornado front tire.


----------

